# OPI Hello Kitty



## Geek2 (Jan 4, 2016)

This Hello Kitty OPI collection looks so cute. 











This special edition collector collection is available at Sally Beauty


----------



## Jayderose (Jan 5, 2016)

I've been keeping my Bumblebee away from pictures of these. I know her is going to go nuts when she finally sees them. I wish OPI wold make sample boxes that have the entire line and not just a select few of the line.


----------



## Brooke Shores (Apr 19, 2016)

Reija said:


> This Hello Kitty OPI collection looks so cute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is really cute.


----------

